
DebConf20: My phone runs Debian – and it does phone calls [video] - seba_dos1
https://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2020/DebConf20/13-my-phone-runs-debian-and-it-does-phone-calls.webm
======
rvz
Great but does it have WhatsApp, Instagram, Snapchat and TikTok tho.

If not then the category it belongs under is in the eternal hobbyist and early
adopter category with no hope of mainstream adoption.

~~~
seba_dos1
Although I'm personally not interested in any of those you listed, people are
already playing with running Android applications on such phones via Anbox
(and it's even mentioned in the Q&A section of the talk).

